# Tyco Indy Patrick # 40 need rear wing



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking for a rear ringfor this car any chances ? 
I picked it up with 12 others cars today I will post picks of them all in the recent acquisition thread .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe you will have better luck than I did asking...They seem hard to come by...RM


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks hilltop I know it's a stretch


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Thanks hilltop I know it's a stretch


I saw a listing of JUST F-1 rear wings (center pieces) a rather sizable lot of them on Epay the other day....
w/ repost if I can re-find it...

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Rear Wing*

Are the graphics other than the number the same as the #20 car ? It they are you could make one until you find the real thing.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Slotcarcentral on ebay has red ones but no graphics. The also have black ones. Might be cheaper on their site.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40066463678...l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_467wt_1123


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response I have the red ones I'm just gonna hold out I have a show to go to on the 22 if this month and I'll see if I have any luck thanks for the info


----------



## renter39 (Dec 9, 2008)

What Show ?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

slot car show in etobicoke ontario canada


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Why not sale me the car...then you won't have to worry about it?

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

